# Cis-Basic turbo build questions...



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

Finally got some time to work on my project fox. Planning on using a 240T fuel distributor, and converting the car from cis-e, to cis- basic. I'd also like to delete as much of the old vaccuum system as possible.

Anyone know where I can find some resources on deleting the vaccuum system? Also looking for info on the 240T distributor.


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

i have a full factory service manual for the volvo 240t cars and also bosch part number list and detail information of the warm up regulators made by them. with casting numbers; part numbers; operating pressures; etc; etc....

let me know if you need some of it...
i also have the same parts to be used in a 91 passat 16v turbo on CIS basic...


----------



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

mucho gracias ellocolindo.

I'm more so curious about which lines i don't need to run, and which goes where. The distributor i have doesnt even have any markings indicating in or out.


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

search cis forum FAQ; there is a long thread about cis turbo. with all the answers to your questions.
it is a 2 hours read if you do it in one shot...


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

I am reviving a cis basic legend turbo scirocco.
















Thanks for the place to look for information.


----------

